# rear mounted trolling motor question



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Some guys have a puck back there just so they can store the TM out of the way when fly fishing. I don't think most are using them on the back, just keeping them until it's time to move it upfront.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Like said above. It is for storage while not using it. Smart idea but I'm not sure where you buy the pucks besides a builder.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

The above replies are correct but I know of a few guys that are actually running the TM from stern. They seem to prefer that setup when they have a fly angler on the bow


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. Yes -I am sure there are people using it from the rear some of them have mounts to move it back and forth from the front to the rear. I am assuming the rear is for oceanside tarpon - I guess I want to know what the operation and steering is lie from the rear - will the autopilot function from the back? Is it enough of a difference where you can really use it for tarpon - I have always been told to not use it for poons oceanside when on the front of the boat - does mounting it in the rear make enough difference to make it useable?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm working on a similar setup on my boat for a couple reasons.

1. Is to get it off the bow but still on the boat without being in the way.

2. Is for family trips on the spring-fed rivers around here. I'd like to be able to sit on the poling platform and cruise with my tiller trolling motor.

Since it is going to be back there and have power run anyways, I've considered adding a Bigfoot switch to the platform so I can use it to help when the wind or tide is kicking my butt, and just steer the boat with the push pole.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a transom mount trolling motor and after fishing with it twice, quickly modified it to fit the bow. The boat, a 17 foot modified V jon, handles really poorly with it on the transom.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Stern mount is fine for farm ponds, but your steering goes to hell when you get in the wind or current. A stern mount will not cavitate though. I can see that being important when fishing for beachside tarpon.

Nate


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have seen 2 TMs mounted in tandem so they can be steered 
Use to chase Tarpon


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

* "and after fishing with it twice, quickly modified it to fit the bow."*

And there is your answer. It is far easier to PULL a boat that to PUSH a boat.
No doubt there are special applications, but, generally speaking, the bow is where you want a trolling motor to be. Eight million bass boats have already figured this out.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I personally thought it looked stupid on the transom and would be a pain in the ass to run hand remote or hand steer obviously. If you can run your TM and fish while on the bow it's a lot easier and more effective to watch the head direction when using the remote. If you're on the casting platform hitting buttons you don't know how far to the right or left it's going and it's a pain in the ass.

If fly fishing and poling then cover it with a wet towel. No need to take it off unless you really want to.

If you fly fish with it deployed your line won't be getting caught on it when you strip your line behind you and as far as spooking fish don't run it at WOT. Ease in close and shut it off.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a quick release on my TM. So if I fly fish I just pull it off and put in in the floor next to the console


----------

